# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Μπλέντερ  IZZY

## neck82

Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!!
Έχω ένα μπλέντερ μάρκας IZZY το οποίο πατώντας το κουμπί σπινθιρίζει και δε γυρίζει σωστά!!
Το άνοιξα και διαπίστωσα ότι σπινθιρίζει το ένα καρβουνάκι που πατάει στο ρότορα του ηλεκτροκινητήρα.
Το έλυσα για να το αντικαταστήσω και διαπίστωσα ότι έχει πολύ καρβουνάκι ακόμα έτσι αποφάσισα και έκανα ένα πείραμα και τοποθέτησα τα καρβουνάκια το ένα στη θέση του άλλου.
Το περίεργο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι και τα δύο καρβουνάκια σπινθιρίζουνε σε μια συγκεκριμένη θέση!!!
Οπότε αποφάσισα να ζητήσω την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας!!

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ προκαταβολικά!!

----------


## neck82

Στη μόνη περίπτωση που σπινθιρίζει το άλλο καρβουνάκι είναι να αλλάξω τα καλώδια που πάνε στα καρβουνάκια του ρότορα....
Καμία ιδέα??

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> σπινθιρίζει και δε γυρίζει σωστά!!


Δώσε μια περιγραφή τι κάνει "κλωτσάει" στο γύρισμα? μουγκρίζει ? είδες τα κέντρα του άξονα μήπως είναι μπόσικα (ρουλεμάν ) 
Οι θήκες για τα καρβουνάκια μήπως ξέφυγαν λίγο από την θέση τους? 
Μπορεί να έχει "πολύ καρβουνάκι" ακόμα όπως λες .. αλλά υπάρχει περίπτωση μέσα στην θήκη όπου ρολάρουν να είναι σφικτή και δεν επαρκεί η ώθηση από το ελατήριο που τα σπρώχνει .
Αν δεν είναι τίποτα από τα παραπάνω πιθανόν να άρπαξε ο ρότορας

----------


## neck82

Καλησπέρα Πέτρο και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον!!
Στο γύρισμα με τον σπινθιρισμό μουγκρίζει και κόβει στροφές!!
Ο άξονας φαίνεται στη θέση του και δεν έχει καθόλου παίξιμο,
μάλιστα έριξα και λίγο WD40 στα ρουλεμάν μπας και περιστραφεί λίγο πιο ελεύθερα (υποψία ότι σπινθιρίζει από το ζόρισμα).
Τα καρβουνάκια είναι στις θέσεις τους, κινούνται άνετα και οι βάσεις τους είναι κολλημένες και ακίνητες εκεί που πρέπει να είναι!!
Ακόμα και οι πυκνωτές που συνδέονται στα καρβουνάκια φαίνονται εντάξει!!
Έκανα και ένα κόλπο και άλλαξα τα καλώδια που πάνε στα καρβουνάκια και διαπίστωσα ότι έτσι ο σπινθιρισμός μεταφέρεται στο άλλο καρβουνάκι (ξέχασα να πω ότι σπινθιρίζει μόνο το ένα).
Μετά από όλα αυτά πιστεύω κι εγώ ότι κάτι έχει αρπάξει αλλά δεν ξέρω τι...
Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι Πέτρο για το ενδιαφέρον σου!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

βαριέσαι να αλλάξεις δοκιμαστικά τους πυκνωτές? (ναι μεν φαίνονται εντάξει αλλά?.. τους μέτρησες ? το επιβεβαίωσες?)

----------


## neck82

Καλημέρα Πέτρο!!
Δεν έχω καπασιτόμετρο ρε Πέτρο για να τους μετρήσω σωστά και το μόνο που έκανα
είναι 1) να τους μετρήσω ωμικά (δείχνουν ανοιχτό κύκλωμα ξεκολλημένοι) και 2) να τους κολλήσω στις ανάποδες θέσεις
(το ίδιο ακριβώς που έκανα και με τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας και με τα καρβουνάκια)....
Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν με τοποθέτηση των πυκνωτών σε οποιαδήποτε θέση ο σπινθιρισμός συνέχισε να γίνεται στην ίδια θέση!!
Κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθώ άλλο Πέτρο, κάτι μου λέει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε περιέλιξη!!
Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.tpub.com/ceb/118.htm

----------


## neck82

Ειλικρινά Πέτρο σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου!!!!!!!

----------

